# To All the MTL Kings



## Durrie (22/11/20)

I need some help guys in deciding which MTL RTA is best, and why?

I currently have the Berserker 1.5 and I am enjoying it however, I am keen on getting something else.

I've been looking at the MD from Hellvapes/Pioneer/iNtake/ Gas mods Pallas/Glaz mini/Brunhilde/Etha/ Exvape Expromizer V4.

which one would you recommend.

if there are any other good MTL Rta's out there please advise.

much appreciated, thanks.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Grand Guru (22/11/20)

Get the Intake. Satisfaction guaranteed!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Timwis (22/11/20)

So many great MTL RTA's recently it's as much of a job narrowing down the field as it is getting more suggestions although both are desirable. I am just guessing here but you can get quite a tight draw with the Berserker 1.5 so if a tighter MTL is your bag then although excellent RTA's you could possibly knock the MD and Brunhilde off the list!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Timwis (22/11/20)

If it's down to wanting an RTA covering the full MTL spectrum from a tight cigarette pull to even a RDL possible which guarantees flavour across the board despite still being in the process of testing it i have to agree with @Grand Guru, the Intake delivers. But other factors might be important to you like how smooth the draw is (although a nice quite smooth drawer the intake isn't super silky smooth as say the Glaz Mini or Expro) also it's not a silent tank, which is something i really rate with a MTL RTA i want silence! I could vape the Glaz Mini in your earhole while you were blind folded and you wouldn't even know i was there never mind vaping! This could be a thread that empties your wallet because quite a few so closely matched!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Scouse45 (22/11/20)

Timwis said:


> So many great MTL RTA's recently it's as much of a job narrowing down the field as it is getting more suggestions although both are desirable. I am just guessing here but you can get quite a tight draw with the Berserker 1.5 so if a tighter MTL is your bag then although excellent RTA's you could possibly knock the MD and Brunhilde off the list!


I agree with this. In that list take those two off. I’ve tried most. The ones I’ve kept are the ether and the pioneer. However I hav used the intake and it’s smooth and u can dial it in. A definite winner. Expro also brilliant I jus prefer my ether and pioneer.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Durrie (22/11/20)

Timwis said:


> So many great MTL RTA's recently it's as much of a job narrowing down the field as it is getting more suggestions although both are desirable. I am just guessing here but you can get quite a tight draw with the Berserker 1.5 so if a tighter MTL is your bag then although excellent RTA's you could possibly knock the MD and Brunhilde off the list!



Indeed, I couldn't agree more. There are so many great MTL Rta's out there, I just don't know where to begin with bud! just looking for recommendation. I love the Berserker 1.5, just like to get another good and solid MTL RTA. THANKS FOR COMMENTING.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Durrie (22/11/20)

Grand Guru said:


> Get the Intake. Satisfaction guaranteed!



I've had my eye on the iNtake, look really good and heard good things about it too.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (22/11/20)

Don't have the Ether, at this moment i have on the go the VXV Soulmate RTDA pod on top the Voopoo Max as i am testing that device, the Vapefly Manners pod system (another review item), the Intake on top the KSL S Mod (Both for review but i have had a KSL for a while before this was sent) and the Pioneer on top of the Force TX80. Only went through that list to point out i am using the Pioneer by choice as that isn't a review item but i am impressed by the Intake and my wife has knicked my Glaz Mini and she loves that replacing her Doggystyle (just my luck, lol). Out of all the raved about MTL RTA's i use the Expro the least and i can't really understand why because it's silky smooth and gives excellent flavour but i just don't find myself drawn towards it!

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## Timwis (22/11/20)

Durrie said:


> Indeed, I couldn't agree more. There are so many great MTL Rta's out there, I just don't know where to begin with bud! just looking for recommendation. I love the Berserker 1.5, just like to get another good and solid MTL RTA. THANKS FOR COMMENTING.


I also like the Berserker V2 but that divides opinion from those rating it right up there like me while others wouldn't list it alongside the pioneer, Expro etc!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## CJB85 (22/11/20)

Grand Guru said:


> Get the Intake. Satisfaction guaranteed!


And has a huge price-point bonus too.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## ddk1979 (22/11/20)

I chain vape and, because of this, always struggled with dry hits .
For some reason I just couldn't get the wicking right on mtl rta's that do NOT have juice flow control (JFC).

For this reason alone, I've stuck to those mtl rta's that have jfc.
Even if you mess up your wicking, just open or close the jfc to the desired level.

So, if you're like me, the only one (that I know) out of the list you mentioned that has jfc, is the expromizer v4

.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Timwis (22/11/20)

ddk1979 said:


> I chain vape and, because of this, always struggled with dry hits .
> For some reason I just couldn't get the wicking right on mtl rta's that do NOT have juice flow control (JFC).
> 
> For this reason alone, I've stuck to those mtl rta's that have jfc.
> ...


And i have to say the JFC is very well executed on the Expro and works great!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Timwis (22/11/20)

ddk1979 said:


> I chain vape and, because of this, always struggled with dry hits .
> For some reason I just couldn't get the wicking right on mtl rta's that do NOT have juice flow control (JFC).
> 
> For this reason alone, I've stuck to those mtl rta's that have jfc.
> ...


I can chain vape when i MTL especially as i keep to the same 2mg e-liquid that i use for RDL so need to vape more (not a chore for me) but just don't have issues getting dry hits, sounds like you go heavy on the cotton for PG/VG ratio!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ddk1979 (22/11/20)

Timwis said:


> I can chain vape when i MTL especially as i keep to the same 2mg e-liquid that i use for RDL so need to vape more (not a chore for me) but just don't have issues getting dry hits, sounds like you go heavy on the cotton for PG/VG ratio!




Just haven't been able to get it right for some reason.
I've tried more/less cotton and 2.5mm/3mm ID coils but couldn't find the right combination.

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis (22/11/20)

ddk1979 said:


> Just haven't been able to get it right for some reason.
> I've tried more/less cotton and 2.5mm/3mm ID coils but couldn't find the right combination.
> 
> .


Out of interest did you find you could only use MTL RTA's with JFC a while back an stuck to that? At one time MTL tanks in general didn't like thicker juices so 50/50 was the way to go but these newer MTL RTA's wick fine and can cope easily with heavy VG juices in fact i find 50/50 too thin these days for most MTL RTA's and can cause flooding!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ddk1979 (22/11/20)

Timwis said:


> Out of interest did you find you could only use MTL RTA's with JFC a while back an stuck to that? At one time MTL tanks in general didn't like thicker juices so 50/50 was the way to go but these newer MTL RTA's wick fine and can cope easily with heavy VG juices in fact i find 50/50 too thin these days for most MTL RTA's and can cause flooding!




Yes, it's been a while since I last tried out a MTL rta without JFC.
I'm on a very limited budget so only buy what I think will work for me and don't experiment much with the latest products that hit the market which could end up to be money down the drain. 

Perhaps it's time for me to start saving up 

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (22/11/20)

ddk1979 said:


> Yes, it's been a while since I last tried out a MTL rta without JFC.
> I'm on a very limited budget so only buy what I think will work for me and don't experiment much with the latest products that hit the market which could end up to be money down the drain.
> 
> Perhaps it's time for me to start saving up
> ...


That's understandable! Might get lucky on a comp win!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979 (22/11/20)

Timwis said:


> That's understandable! Might get lucky on a comp win!




  



.

Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Durrie (22/11/20)

Timwis said:


> Don't have the Ether, at this moment i have on the go the VXV Soulmate RTDA pod on top the Voopoo Max as i am testing that device, the Vapefly Manners pod system (another review item), the Intake on top the KSL S Mod (Both for review but i have had a KSL for a while before this was sent) and the Pioneer on top of the Force TX80. Only went through that list to point out i am using the Pioneer by choice as that isn't a review item but i am impressed by the Intake and my wife has knicked my Glaz Mini and she loves that replacing her Doggystyle (just my luck, lol). Out of all the raved about MTL RTA's i use the Expro the least and i can't really understand why because it's silky smooth and gives excellent flavour but i just don't find myself drawn towards it!




lool!! out of the lot, which do you prefer the most ad which gives the smoothest hit with no whislte if you kn. the iNtake does look really good! and I love the Glaz look as well.


Timwis said:


> Don't have the Ether, at this moment i have on the go the VXV Soulmate RTDA pod on top the Voopoo Max as i am testing that device, the Vapefly Manners pod system (another review item), the Intake on top the KSL S Mod (Both for review but i have had a KSL for a while before this was sent) and the Pioneer on top of the Force TX80. Only went through that list to point out i am using the Pioneer by choice as that isn't a review item but i am impressed by the Intake and my wife has knicked my Glaz Mini and she loves that replacing her Doggystyle (just my luck, lol). Out of all the raved about MTL RTA's i use the Expro the least and i can't really understand why because it's silky smooth and gives excellent flavour but i just don't find myself drawn towards it!




LOOOL!!! ok out of the lot which gives the smoothest hit (no whistle) between Ether and Pioneer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (22/11/20)

The MTL RTA's which i tested and kept is because they all did very well in the areas of relevance and that is smooth draw, ease of build, capacity, aesthetics, flavor, MTL range and potential as a part of a long term paired setup.

All my choices below were keepers and i would use any of them in a MTL pairing so i am just mentioning my personal ranking and some outstanding features.

1) Kayfun Lite(24) ...... short but delivers in every category, expensive and hard to get, most temperamental
2) Ares V2(24) ..... easy to adjust keeping build in tact, driptip role is sliding fill mechanism over-engineered 
3) Intake(24) ..... has the most cons but totally relevant due to performance in areas of relevance, best capacity
4) Expromizer V4(23) ..... in a class of it's own when it comes to smoothness of draw, not as restricted as the others, flavor below other 6
5) Precisio(22) ...... sexiest
6) Pioneer RTA(22) ..... best content accessories, only 3.7ml but is a 22mm, most condensed chamber
7) Glaz(23) ..... extendable for larger capacity, best flavor, coil size most limited, AFC does not lock on smallest opening

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Informative 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Chickenstrip (22/11/20)

Savour RTA. Best I've ever owned.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (22/11/20)

Durrie said:


> lool!! out of the lot, which do you prefer the most ad which gives the smoothest hit with no whislte if you kn. the iNtake does look really good! and I love the Glaz look as well.
> 
> 
> 
> LOOOL!!! ok out of the lot which gives the smoothest hit (no whistle) between Ether and Pioneer


I find the Expro and Glaz Mini give the smoothest draw and are the quietest in fact the Glaz Min is silent. But the Expro although gives good flavour it doesn't maintain it so i have to rewick often which is why i probably find myself using it less and less. Agree with @KZOR the Intake has cons but not when it comes to performance and can also be used for a quality RDL vape without an insert, it delivers flavour across the board! I find the Pioneer the most particular when it comes to how much cotton to use but once the wicking is mastered gives a really nice draw with top-notch flavour! As for the Ether i did say i don't have it and it's not that simple saying this is the best because there are a few so closely matched if i did a top 6 the order of preference would change often they are that close!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (22/11/20)

If you like fruity profiles I would recommend the Hellvape MD.


A great all-rounder with very forgiving wicking and RDA like performance, the Vapefly Galaxies MTL RDTA


Desert and Tobacco profiles? Berserker v2 is a very good and flavoursome.
The Expro V4 is my go to for high freebase nic (18mg) strong tobacco flavours. I have 3 and a fourth incoming. Smooth as silk, JFC and great airflow control.


Great budget all-rounder is the Siren v2. Very underrated.


If you can find one 2nd hand (or import new) the Fumytech Rose is great for tobacco and desserts as it provides a nice warm restricted vape.



Sorry for the unclear pics, I'm trying to have a rebuild session while SWAMBO insist on watching that "Star Trek" drivel of her

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Chickenstrip (22/11/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> If you like fruity profiles I would recommend the Hellvape MD.
> View attachment 214567
> 
> A great all-rounder with very forgiving wicking and RDA like performance, the Vapefly Galaxies MTL RDTA
> ...



_*Meanwhile*_ *SWAMBO on the phone*
"Yurre Janine, I'm trying to watch my Star Trek and Dela Rey insists on making popping sounds and burning smells with that fog machine drivel of his. Mxm."

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (22/11/20)

Like any RTA you have to get the wicking just right for what works for you, and a lot of great suggestions up here.

Hellvape MD is a great option.

Savour MTL RTA... old but gold, if you have time to fiddle and tinker, a good choice.

OBS Engine MTL, tight draw

Vapefly Galaxies MTL RTA, also golden oldie.

Expro V4... knocked the Ammit (rta and rda) and OBS and Galaxies and Savour off the mods for me...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Timwis (22/11/20)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Like any RTA you have to get the wicking just right for what works for you, and a lot of great suggestions up here.
> 
> Hellvape MD is a great option.
> 
> ...


Still like the Ammit RTA but not as tight as some but still top airflow and decent flavour! And agree with @Dela Rey Steyn the Siren V2 is still a force. Still trying to get hold of a Rose and for a while been undecided about trying to get hold of the Savour because i know a handful of people who have used it half say it's great while the other half told me not to bother because it's more trouble than it's worth, i believe it never advanced beyond two colours because it was a flop sales wise!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## CJB85 (22/11/20)

I find it interesting after seeing a recent post of theirs on Instagram, that the Reload MTL never pops up in any of the conversations. I have never seen one, let alone tried or owned one. Was this really such a big miss from them?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis (22/11/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> If you like fruity profiles I would recommend the Hellvape MD.
> View attachment 214567
> 
> A great all-rounder with very forgiving wicking and RDA like performance, the Vapefly Galaxies MTL RDTA
> ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Durrie (23/11/20)

Timwis said:


> Don't have the Ether, at this moment i have on the go the VXV Soulmate RTDA pod on top the Voopoo Max as i am testing that device, the Vapefly Manners pod system (another review item), the Intake on top the KSL S Mod (Both for review but i have had a KSL for a while before this was sent) and the Pioneer on top of the Force TX80. Only went through that list to point out i am using the Pioneer by choice as that isn't a review item but i am impressed by the Intake and my wife has knicked my Glaz Mini and she loves that replacing her Doggystyle (just my luck, lol). Out of all the raved about MTL RTA's i use the Expro the least and i can't really understand why because it's silky smooth and gives excellent flavour but i just don't find myself drawn towards it!




lool!! out of the lot, which do you prefer the most and which gives the smoothest hit with no whistle . the iNtake does look really good! and I love the Glaz look as well.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Grand Guru (23/11/20)

CJB85 said:


> I find it interesting after seeing a recent post of theirs on Instagram, that the Reload MTL never pops up in any of the conversations. I have never seen one, let alone tried or owned one. Was this really such a big miss from them?


I have one and enjoy it quite a lot apart from the stupid airflow ring that they replicated on the Reload 26. The other small issue with it is maybe small tank capacity but that's expected in an MTL tank.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Durrie (23/11/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> If you like fruity profiles I would recommend the Hellvape MD.
> View attachment 214567
> 
> A great all-rounder with very forgiving wicking and RDA like performance, the Vapefly Galaxies MTL RDTA
> ...



And the King of MTL replies @DelaReySteyn, i'm definitely a fruity person, haven't tried desserts nor tobacco, should actually give those a go, thanks a lot for the recommendation brother. Pics were great and clear for me to see!  swambo!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (23/11/20)

Durrie said:


> And the King of MTL replies @DelaReySteyn, i'm definitely a fruity person, haven't tried desserts nor tobacco, should actually give those a go, thanks a lot for the recommendation brother. Pics were great and clear for me to see!  swambo!



I am but a pawn, the true MTL king on this forum is @Grand Guru. That Bloemfonteiner has me on a next to permanent FOMO!

Reactions: Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## CJB85 (23/11/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> I am but a pawn, the true MTL king on this forum is @Grand Guru. That Bloemfonteiner has me on a next to permanent FOMO!


Can I be the court jester?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Durrie (23/11/20)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Like any RTA you have to get the wicking just right for what works for you, and a lot of great suggestions up here.
> 
> Hellvape MD is a great option.
> 
> ...



hey bro, thanks for the recommendation, yeah i like a nice smooth flow with no whistle. i will look to either get the MD, OR EVEN EXPRO OR PIONEER.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## GerrieP (23/11/20)

So this is where I am for now...

I am currently using the Vapefly Galaxy.
Tank is way to small for my chain vape action and I need to refill constantly. Besides that a great atty and the restricted dl is a plus for occasional semi clouds.

I am stuck between the Hellvape and the Beserker V2. My logic is saying medium price for a good/great Rta.
Limited vaping budget (due to ą&@* covid) and also on the look out for a single battery mod for work purposes.

Intake mtl - R525 (Inkd Vapour)
Hellvape MD mtl - R550 (sirVape)
Beserker v2 - R599 (sirVape)
Expromizer v4 - R620 (sirVape)
Pioneer mtl - R650 (Inkd Vapour)

Between the Hellvape (winner) and the beserker (sharp).

Voting line is now open until I say so....

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (23/11/20)

If it was a choice-by-budget for me I would go for Intake or Berserker.... the MD is a juice guzzler, so even having the bigger tank does not help for juice refill if you chainvape on it. MD was good for a lose MTL/restricted DL for me with lower ohms/higher power.

My Mrs runs the Intake Single in MTL setup (510 adapter and driptip, airflow closed to a small round hole), so for going to direct MTL via their new tank I can only imagine it working great as a MTL setup.

Also, top airflow is a win for me.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru (23/11/20)

GerrieP said:


> So this is where I am for now...
> 
> I am currently using the Vapefly Galaxy.
> Tank is way to small for my chain vape action and I need to refill constantly. Besides that a great atty and the restricted dl is a plus for occasional semi clouds.
> ...


The hellvape MD is selling for R400 here https://threefoxvapes.co.za/hardware/rta-rda-rdta/HELLVAPE-MD-MTL-RTA

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Durrie (24/11/20)

GerrieP said:


> So this is where I am for now...
> 
> I am currently using the Vapefly Galaxy.
> Tank is way to small for my chain vape action and I need to refill constantly. Besides that a great atty and the restricted dl is a plus for occasional semi clouds.
> ...



hey man thanks, i have been on the lookout on all those sites, came across a MD for R390 BUT blue and gold i think on cloudjuice.

currently have the Berserker v1.5 and loving it, im really lost in which RTA I should get, but leaning towards MD as it is more versatile, MTL/RDL

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Durrie (24/11/20)

GerrieP said:


> So this is where I am for now...
> 
> I am currently using the Vapefly Galaxy.
> Tank is way to small for my chain vape action and I need to refill constantly. Besides that a great atty and the restricted dl is a plus for occasional semi clouds.
> ...




iNtake look gorgeous, some say the reversible screws doesn't really do the job in fact the opposite. i'll see what the budget allows lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerrieP (2/12/20)

My purchase at the end of BLF(BLM) ... 
Beserker V2 MTL.
Actually the battery special at Sir Vape made my decisions for me x 6. Colours on the MD and Expro not to my liking. So the V2 won the battle. CBD will be a first for me.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------

